# CoD4 REinstallation problems



## veren (Feb 13, 2008)

I have installed CoD4 before so there's no problem there. Now I get this:
Error 1305: Error reading from file: D:\Setup\data\main\localized_english_iw00.iwd. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.
any ideas? registry is clean.

Edit: by the way, yes the file is there, I've checked, and no its not a corrupt or scratched disk.


----------



## wole66 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all, i have just joined this site as i am at my wits end with this game, i had to reboot my system and re-install the stuff i wanted. CoD4 was running perfectly before the reboot but it will not install now. i get the "Error 1305:" at the same part of the installation as you do. i have also tried to install another copy of the game which fails at the exact same point of that installation. Medal of honor airbourne will not install now either even though it was working perfectly before.

please someone, HELP ME !!!!!


----------

